# Strangest DWA Seen?



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

So i've seen Zebra be advertised in this country, privately, which i guess i should have expected to happen but it still took me by surprise.

I also see a lot of snakes and caiman (i suppose because i'm on this forum), it just strikes me that there must be more.

Now i know i could just look at the DWA list but i wanna ask you lot,

What's the most unusual or strangest DWA pet/animal you've seen advertised or in the flesh, *in Britain*.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

seen an add the other day a guy with baby lions for sale. prob not that strange but extremelly easy to get hold of.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

dunny1 said:


> seen an add the other day a guy with baby lions for sale. prob not that strange but extremelly easy to get hold of.


What ?

wow. i thought the big guns were restricted to the likes of safari parks


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

im not to big on buying lions but I guess if you had it on your license and a place to put it. then its as easy as an internet add ive never bought 1 though. so dont quote me on that


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

A few months ago there was some adult Lions for sale :mf_dribble: they where pretty expensive though, along with Liger's (Lion X Tiger) which are huge!.

I can remember seeing a guy in texas with a pair of gorilla's for sale at $40,000 each :whistling2:.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

There's a few exotic animal dealers in the UK that can get hold of pretty much anything providing of course that you have the money and correct paperwork : victory:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

A lion isn't that expensive. I saw a few for sale a while ago for either 2 or 4 thousand pounds. It's the upkeep of the animal that's comparably expensive to the purchase price.
White lions on the other hand are mega bucks. £90,000 for a pair.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mujician said:


> A lion isn't that expensive. I saw a few for sale a while ago for either 2 or 4 thousand pounds. It's the upkeep of the animal that's comparably expensive to the purchase price.
> White lions on the other hand are mega bucks. £90,000 for a pair.


That's way expensive for a lion can get cubs in this country for a few hundred as well as wolfs,,there are certain people in the uk that will get you anything
If you come up with the cash


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have seen lion cubs for £400 probably the same sort of amount as their weekly feeding costs lol.

All sorts of primates as well, $40-50,000 seems to be about the going price for chimps in the states.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

There was a bloke over in Europe selling Tigers for £3000 each.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know whether they are DWA but I once saw a pair of red pandas for sale on an American website.

*edit just saw the in Britain part*


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

I went to my local Westfield once and they had a honey badger for sale, Vicious as :censor: but cute in their own way, going for £499


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

philo said:


> I went to my local Westfield once and they had a honey badger for sale, Vicious as :censor: but cute in their own way, going for £499


i wish to get one of them one day, stunning animals :2thumb: i however never seen one for sale over here and i have no DWAL yet


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd love a pair of red panda's. Maybe when i win the lottery and mutate swine so they can fly... :whistling2:

Anyone seen anything like giraffes or even stranger, hippos or elephants being sold in this country?
Despite not being near common, i've heard stories of lions, tigers and ligers being sold/kept, but never heard stories of some stranger animals.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

wildlife

"If you fancy something a little different for your garden" :gasp:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow I imagine that legally importing animals from Australia would be a difficult and expensive exercise.


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

i once saw a rhino for sale in US, but you can get anything out there! :L seen a few lemur species for sale in the UK which are sort of unusual and an african short clawed otter which was cool


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Elapidae said:


> Wow I imagine that legally importing animals from Australia would be a difficult and expensive exercise.


impossible
australia do not allow importing or exporting of animals


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

iDomino said:


> impossible
> australia do not allow importing or exporting of animals


You can do *anything* you want if you have the right money:whistling2:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

cueball said:


> You can do *anything* you want if you have the right money:whistling2:


There as so many breeders who deal with mostly varanids who would LOVE to get their hands on a few more species from oz to help widen the gene pool that will never get them

australia are VERY tight when it comes to their animals


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

Saw a guy a while back selling leopard cubs for £2000each, the adults where housed in his garden lol he was a farmer so it wasn't like he didn't have the land for them.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

If you looks around then you cant get anything, i believe there are alot of scammers out there thoug, i once saw an ad for tiger cubs and the statement said theyre great with kids and KC reg =/

I watched a video back in college about britains worst petshops, the people doing the show went undercover, and by the end of it they had obtained a fully grown lioness, the woman selling her was also selling various other big cats that were stuck in tiny wire cages and i believe her comments about the lion were 'she can end up as dog meat for all i care'
they took the lion to longleat, turns out it was one of their lionesses long ago who was supposed to go to another zoo but they lost track of her.

I remember seeing zebras for sale in horse deals magazine many years ago, think i still have the magazine actually.

Just googled
lion - Pakistan, Animals - Pakistan, For Sale

Its not british...but the amount of irisponsible people on there buying and selling animals makes me want to be sick!


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> If you looks around then you cant get anything, i believe there are alot of scammers out there thoug, i once saw an ad for tiger cubs and the statement said theyre great with kids and KC reg =/
> 
> I watched a video back in college about britains worst petshops, the people doing the show went undercover, and by the end of it they had obtained a fully grown lioness, the woman selling her was also selling various other big cats that were stuck in tiny wire cages and i believe her comments about the lion were 'she can end up as dog meat for all i care'
> they took the lion to longleat, turns out it was one of their lionesses long ago who was supposed to go to another zoo but they lost track of her.
> ...


That was the woman from Basildon Zoo that was selling off her animals to whoever wanted to buy them,she had a "bent" vet on the books who would certify that the animal had died :bash:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmm it might of been. i cant remember alot, but i can remember when they went to pick up the lion she had the other big cats in like some concrete area that had been filled up with junk and shut off..i do remember a bent vet though..little twerp


----------



## geckostar (May 18, 2010)

seen 13 month old zebra stallion on a website from devon he was bred on the farm !!! 1.5k!!


----------



## tasha1979 (Jan 24, 2007)

I want a lion!! aint got a clue where to keep it do u think the neighbours would complain if it was in the garden...and food....hmmm think i would start with my kids then the complaining neighbours for afters!.....no seriously where would you even start with keeping something like that you would need so much land and money to keep one!


----------



## mickandliz (Aug 26, 2011)

:whistling2: found this Baby Elephant for Sale « SOME contrast


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

There was a company who advertised their smaller mammels on here who had a lion for sale at £300


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

iDomino said:


> There as so many breeders who deal with mostly varanids who would LOVE to get their hands on a few more species from oz to help widen the gene pool that will never get them
> 
> australia are VERY tight when it comes to their animals


 
And your obviousley very nieve about the pet trade, just because the country says you cant export wild animals doesn't mean it doesn't happen. how do you think australian species end up in zoo's around the wrold?


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

PESKY said:


> And your obviousley very nieve about the pet trade, just because the country says you cant export wild animals doesn't mean it doesn't happen. how do you think australian species end up in zoo's around the wrold?


South Africa doesn't export any of its native fauna but there are often SA scorpions available from EU (mostly German) dealers. Those sneaky Germans can get anything lol.

If there is enough demand (or money) someone will always be able to get it.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

I saw grizzly bears for sale in the uk, didnt have a price. Does anybody else agree with me on this that big mammals that have hundreds of miles of territory in the wild should not be kept in captivity, i even get pissed off when i see people keep 1 meerkat when they live in groups of 20+ in the wild, but maybe thats just me


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i've got a pet grizzly bear, and a German


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

PESKY said:


> And your obviousley very nieve about the pet trade, just because the country says you cant export wild animals doesn't mean it doesn't happen. how do you think australian species end up in zoo's around the wrold?


Thats for zoos,its a bit different for private individuals.We wouldn`t be allowed export licenses to keep Australian reptiles.

The ones in the hobby are either descended from legal animals when there was export,smuggled animals or ones that are "found" in New Guinea .


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

azza23 said:


> I saw grizzly bears for sale in the uk, didnt have a price. Does anybody else agree with me on this that big mammals that have hundreds of miles of territory in the wild should not be kept in captivity, i even get pissed off when i see people keep 1 meerkat when they live in groups of 20+ in the wild, but maybe thats just me


Remember some people have hundreds of mils of land to spare. If you can keep them right whats wrong with keeping them?


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

fardilis said:


> Remember some people have hundreds of mils of land to spare. If you can keep them right whats wrong with keeping them?


oh yeah, if you've got hundreds of miles of land, but most people havnt, and stick them in a yard in there terrace house


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

anyone got links to some of these sites? want to have a look!


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

PESKY said:


> And your obviousley very nieve about the pet trade, just because the country says you cant export wild animals doesn't mean it doesn't happen. how do you think australian species end up in zoo's around the wrold?


Trading between Zoos is not illegal and australia allow it. They do not allow the commercial export of any reptile species and haven't since the 1970's. So the only way to do it is by smuggling animals out of the country. That's how we have bearded dragons and oz monitors over here. A guy called Hank Molt was the main smuggler for some time. That's what idomino was getting at, he's not naive at all.


----------

